# Navy tie with navy suit?



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The issue was raised in another thread as to whether a navy tie "goes" well with a navy suit. I thought it would be interesting to take the temperature of the crowd here on that subject.


----------



## lt114 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes I believe so, and I wear this combination from time to time. I generally wear the navy suit/tie combination with a ps that will add some color.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I have no problem wearing a tie that is the same as my suit, and I do it often. I love wearing a navy tie with a navy suit or blazer.


----------



## mlongano (Feb 3, 2010)

I think a navy tie with a navy suit is too close to match properly. I tried one this morning actually, and put it back in the drawer in favor of a red pin dot.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

I occasionally wear a predominantly navy tie with a navy blazer, but I don't think I would with a navy suit. Too much navy in one place.


----------



## romo88 (Sep 12, 2010)

definitely can be pulled off and is a sharp conservative look especially with a white shirt.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Depends on the shades of navy, doesn't it? But when I wear my navy suit with a navy tie and a white shirt, it means I'm going to a funeral.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it is a very difficult look to pull off properly. Most times the shades of blue are different enough that the entire composition looks off, IMO. 

It can definitely be done well, but I tend to stay away from attempting it with a suit. I do have a wool/cashmere blend navy tie that I feel works well with a blazer. I think the the texture of the tie is visible enough that it does not appear that I am attempting to match the jacket. I like the look of a navy knit tie as well.


----------



## dionattilio (Feb 24, 2009)

Like Kurt N mentioned, I think it does depend on the shade.

I also think that when trying something so 'plain' the cut, fit and quality of the garment REALLY needs to hit. There is nowhere to hide.

Dimitri Medvedev seems to favout this look.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Too likely to come off as totally blah.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't (personally) combine a solid navy tie with a navy suit, even if the suit is pin-stripe. However, I do like a patterned navy tie - the navy (or blue) of which is broken up by other colours. I brought a collection of ties to see which goes best with my midnight blue (navy) suit, and this works the best.

I think combining charcoal (dark grey) ties with charcoal (dark grey) suits is more successful than 'matching', 'complementing' navies. 

However I do like the same suit colour, same tie colour look.

But this is just my current opinion.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Can be done, I've done it, but I've concluded there is almost always a better choice.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Can look good if the tie's texture is chosen to complement the jacket, e.g. a grenadine.


----------



## JCrewfan (Nov 9, 2008)

I've seen others pull it off well, but I wouldn't try it.


----------



## Pinpoint Style (Jan 15, 2009)

With a white shirt, it's a serious look. It might not be right for every situation, but certainly appropriate for more situations that call for a suit than not.

I think much too big a deal is being made of potentially different shades of navy. As others have mentioned, texture is one way of resolving this issue, e.g., grenadine, but regardless I just don't think its looks wrong to have slightly different navies, because a silk tie is naturally going to have a different hue/sheen than a wool suit and will contrast sufficiently. Here are some more examples that I think look nice. Also, note how a blue shirt makes a navy suit and tie much less severe.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

A classic look. However, like others I always find another tie works better.


----------



## Pinpoint Style (Jan 15, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A classic look. However, like others I always find another tie works better.


Also, the advice was in the context of someone needing to dress professionally/business formal for the first time and shopping for basics. I think this look certainly qualifies as basic, and a navy tie should certainly be one of the first staples in a new professional wardrobe.

Another advantage I think this look has is that its purposefully sedated. While a patterened tie (aside from the most basic of basics, perhaps) worn with great frequency will quickly start to look like you either don't have many ties or you don't have immagination, a navy tie always looks like a neutral choice and won't be noticed in a "you always wear that tie" kind of way. Instead its just a "oh, you dress conservatively."


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Of course a navy tie is basic, and a sound foundation for a tie wardrobe. The question is whether, assuming one has a handful of ties, navy is a good choice with navy. Interestingly, the poll results suggest an even split.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Interestingly, the poll results suggest an even split.


Guilty as charged sir! I am voter 26. 

I have several regimentals that look really good with a navy jacket.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Are they truly predominantly navy? Or is navy just one of several colors? I'm anti-navy-tie-with-navy-suit, but a tie with _some _navy can be ideal.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

That combination would look great on Brosnon, but it is too severe for Craig (with his blonde hair, blue eyes, light skin tone); he needs a lighter navy suit.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

I think a Navy suit with a Navy tie is a little daring. I prefer the classic black suit with black tie coupled with a white shirt of course. I sometimes think people can can be too daring sartorially.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

That is my preferred style: matching tie with suit; whether the suit is black, navy or grey. I do change it one in a while, wearing a navy or black tie with a grey suit.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Jake Genezen said:


> That combination would look great on Brosnon, but it is too severe for Craig (with his blonde hair, blue eyes, light skin tone); he needs a lighter navy suit.


Actually when I watched the movie I thought his suits were black. They were navy?

I think a tie of a different shade and texture would be fine.


----------



## Poshak Man (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't remember who said it may be Flusser. If you can master wearing all blue, navy blue suit, blue tie and blue shirt all other combinations are easy or words to that effect...


----------



## Dressed for business (Mar 11, 2010)

It is elegant, especially with a white shirt. Hermes has beautiful navy ties with white or light blue designs that look very professional with a navy blue suit - solid or stripes.


----------



## John88 (Aug 26, 2019)

I have seen many French have done a navy suit-navy tie combination (from the news). However, I am afraid to do it because I am afraid that the difference between fabric and shade between suit and tie will make this combination look odd.


----------



## Winhes2 (Jun 29, 2011)

When the suit and tie look good together, they combination is very nice. When they do not, it isn't. Don't assume that because the two are said to be "navy" they will look good together.

It depends on whether the specific two items go well together and the combination with shirt goes well with the wearer. I have a navy suit that is very dark and looks acceptable on me only with a shirt chosen to soften the difference.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Certainly a tie with some navy in it may go well - but a solid navy tie is not may favorite.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Generally no, but I’m fine with a Churchill bow tie with a navy suit and white shirt.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

It CAN work depending on whether the shirt is a complete contrast. For example, with a navy suit and tie, a pink shirt or red bengal striped shirt would work. But navy, white, navy doesn't.


----------

